# By Demand [October 2009]



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2009)

The preview will be put up towards the end of this month, but go ahead with the demands. Please don't repeat anything asked in the past few months.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 16, 2009)

How about win7 rtm , linux mint, arch linux, open office, any news about office 2010, review web hosting in india


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

Why not dedicate an issue to x64? I think its about time Digit moved gave x64 versions of all 32bit softwares provided.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 16, 2009)

Plz re-introduce Digit Archive(urs 1 plz).......tat 'll b all for me....!!


----------



## JaAcE (Aug 17, 2009)

lately many dual-sim phone manufacturers coming up in the market..
if possible make a review regarding those phones plus pros nd cons...


----------



## Technocratamit (Aug 18, 2009)

Please include 64bit operating systems and softwares.My request for softwares to be included on dual layer DVDs.
Sabayon KDE 4.2 64 bit
Alien Arena 2008
War Zone 2100
Tremulous
Nexuiz
Racer:Real Deal
True Combat:Elite
Spring
Battle For Wesnoth
Sauerbraten
America's Army
Flight Gear
Vendetta
*---------Main sirf itne se mein guzra kar longa is recession mein, bas aur kuch nahin chahiye-------------*


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

Can you please provide a Digit special tutorial for QuarkXpress 8??? It would be nice to learn the software from you!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2009)

@technocratamit, the ones we have not given recently in your list is

Sabayon KDE 4.2 64 bit
Racer:Real Deal
Spring
America's Army

Pick up this month's magazine, you should see a lot of open source games. 

@Techalomaniac: lol, yeah, we have thought about Quark too.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Provide it please! Many people need to learn layouting these days! I'll be really happy if you do.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Why not dedicate an issue to x64? I think its about time Digit moved gave x64 versions of all 32bit softwares provided.



Very nice idea.


----------



## Technocratamit (Aug 24, 2009)

Anorion

thanks, would be looking forward to the issue
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
One more thing,

Has motion gaming ever covered in digit ? I mean we have got motion gaming features in mobiles and some consoles are also coming up with this feature and motion sensing input devices.. It would be great if digit can cover this topic in one of the articles.

And on career front I would appreciate if an article covering top formal social networking websites and tips can be covered.

Thanks,


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 25, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Can you please provide a Digit special tutorial for QuarkXpress 8??? It would be nice to learn the software from you!


 
+1

Hardware Drivers for Windows 7 (If not available include it in coming months)

Topic on Netbooks in magazine ( detailed 1 ) or may be Fast track


----------



## dkisdigit (Aug 27, 2009)

If you ever take a look at the members list on any chess sites you will find very high number of Indians. One of the India's online game site runs chess tournament. So here goes my demand.

*GAMES:*


any chess games over 50 MB in size

*SOFTWARES:*

deep sjeng
chessDB
any other you search
*VIDEOS:*

chess videos on tactics, strategy,opening,middlegame,endgame, traps, plan etc



I have been posting for some softwares for over 3-4 month .... I have downloaded many..... here I just ask for fun as I know I will download the rest before you provide(if ever)...


----------



## zahidandabid (Aug 28, 2009)

tutorial about how to make your pc a web server will be good


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2009)

Please give the Windows Vista X64 service pack 2 & fireworks CS4 & those movies I've wanted on previous months By Demand section

Elephants Dream - OSS movie  

Returnil Virtual System 2008 Personal 2.0.1.9002
Easy Barcode Generator Software 2009
4Easysoft HD Converter 3.1.16
Gold Wave Editor 10.4.1
Free Disc Burner 1.1.1.2
Free Video to DVD Converter 1.1.1.2
Free DVD Video Burner 1.1.1.2
Free Audio Converter 1.1.1.3
Free Audio CD to MP3 Converter 3.1
Free MP3 to CD Converter & Burner 2.5
Slackware Linux 13.0
µTorrent for Windows 1.8.4
F1 Racing 3.2
Quick Math 1.1.0

More on later


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 31, 2009)

I think the october issue is going to be a special one right? In that case, please provide slackware linux 64 bit ISO


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2009)

VLC 1.0...
FIFA 10 review.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 1, 2009)

Please............Please, please.........

Long time u did a PSU test.

I want it in *Oct'09 or if possible Nov'09* must.

My demand:-
*PSU Test + PSU buying/choosing guide.*


----------



## girish_20 (Sep 1, 2009)

Could you provide video tutorial on coral draw x4 or photoshop cs4


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Please............Please, please.........
> 
> Long time u did a PSU test.
> 
> ...



+500000

Excellent idea!


----------



## raj_v1982 (Sep 2, 2009)

My demand is also
PSU Test + PSU buying/choosing guide.
(budget psu, midrange psu, highend psu)


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

Premeire Pro CS4 Trial x64 as Ive heard huge praise about x64 Premeire giving large performance gains, so wanna test.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 2, 2009)

You can also demand entire categories of software... hold on to skins, mobile platforms, and software for Mac OS though, not likely to happen for this month.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

Anorion said:


> You can also request entire categories of software... hold on to skins, mobile platforms, and software for Mac OS though, not likely to happen for this month.



You mean demand, right?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 3, 2009)

^My mistake. Have made the necessary changes. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

No apoogies needed. 

Opera 10 for win and lin.
Latest Catalyst and Forceware video drivers (for those who cant dl 100mb+).


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2009)

Give logitech setpoint 4.80 driver & realtek HD audio driver.

Catalyst & forceware drivers for xp , vista & windows 7 32 & 64 bit.

Some machinima movies mentioned in this month's issue


----------



## vamsikatta (Sep 4, 2009)

Please put in *scratch 1.4* for windows. It is really useful for those starting to program.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Linux slackware*


----------

